
UI/UX redesign gone wrong: Why Canvas LMS sucks - cynicalprof
https://medium.com/@akhan/why-canvas-lms-sucks-8d92bf825c1d
======
ineedasername
I think there's some interesting lessons to be learned from the criticisms
here, specifically how not to roll out functionality changes. But
fundamentally the author wasn't saying "Canvas Sucks", as in his headline.
He's saying "Canvas was fine until they replaced something with untested beta
crap"

